
Consensys, a ”non-company” with a mission: use Ethereum to change the world - cfievet
https://bonus.usbeketrica.com/article/consensys-a-non-company-with-a-mission-use-ethereum-to-change-the-world
======
arcticwombat
"Something something blockchain"

Got it. Good luck.

